# Suggestions on rigid bikes



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

I am helping a friend look for a round town/bikepacking (gravel/doubletrack/light singletrack). Looking for 29er or 27.5+ with thru axles and can be fitted with a suspension fork later if he wants. Must have three pack mounts on the fork. Trying to stay under $1700. 

Obvious ones. Surly Karate Monkey, Kona Unit. 
I also saw the Breezer Thunder. 

What options am I forgetting? 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Esker Hayduke & Japhy though it seems like those are out of stock atm. If you go from frame only the Bombtrack Cale in steel & alu could be an option.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

It looks like Marin dropped their rigid version of the Pine Mountain, but at <$1500 he could buy a rigid fork and still stay on budget, and have a suspension fork on hand to try out whenever he likes.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

One con with the Marin is it's a bit heavy & kind rides that way, but it's still a fun bike.


----------



## Bob-o-matic (Jun 25, 2021)

Ive been looking at the Marin DSX 1 [$950] or DSX2 [$1200]. Look like a good value. Tire decides if it's rigid mtb or a flat bar gravel bike. Not sure about adding a long travel mtb suspension fork but a 50-60mm travel gravel fork should work fine.

If on a tight budget the State AllRoad ($850) has a lot to offer... Has drop bars and proprietary components tho. I like the feel of steel frame for gravel or road riding... Not convinced it makes a difference on mtb.


----------



## JPL65 (Jul 20, 2008)

Would the Surly Bridge Club fall into this category? I think they are marketed as a bike packing/single track ride.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

JPL65 said:


> Would the Surly Bridge Club fall into this category? I think they are marketed as a bike packing/single track ride.


Not able to run a mtb suspension fork though.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

looks easy from here said:


> It looks like Marin dropped their rigid version of the Pine Mountain, but at QUOTE]That is a good thought.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Kona Unit X could be another good option if your friend doesn't mind it maxes at 100mm of travel.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

The guys at On-One have some interesting stuff. I like my gravel bike from Sounder in the UK as well, and they have a rigid bike. Their frames are very reasonable as well, so he can build to his own tastes.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Funoutside said:


> Kona Unit X could be another good option if your friend doesn't mind it maxes at 100mm of travel.


That is kind of the option we were leaning towards. Well actually a regular Unit then gear it with not SRAM SX trash.

He is fairly new to biking but for what he wants to do it seems perfect. The ability to add a fork is if he ends up doing more serious mountain biking then he expects.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Could always go geared & swap to a used GX. The only con to Unit is it maxes out at 100mm of travel. The other con for me is the stock wheelset at i30 is a bit narrow for 2.6 tires & even more so when maxed out to 2.8. Should have been i35 at the very least.


----------

